# New pick-ups



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Picked up a 295, no tender, and a 300AC, no tender.. Both have been completely rebuilt by me, and run great. The 300AC is actually the fastest engine I have. I'm waiting on some linkage parts from Jeff Kane to complete the 295....


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Here's what I picked up this morning for a song from the original owner. He had a tear in his eye as he told me to take car of his trains... I most certainly will!!!! I've been trying to buy these since December of last year, and they couldn't get their price. Today they took my offer....


----------



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

I contacted them on facebook when they first posted the MSTL set for $40.Then they were asking $400.They posted those trains about 10 times at all sorts of crazy prices.....Hope you made out as I know three other people that gave up on them....


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Nice score.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The 22090 350W transformer is a good score. There are not many around.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Never seen that transformer. Looks nice. I know you bought that stuff right or
you would not have bought it. You have plenty of trains. Sounds like you caught
seller at the right time for them to just get rid of the stuff. I guess they thought they had gold when they first tried to sell the stuff.


----------



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

Very nice


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

What did they want for the spaghetti sauce?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Kelpieflyer said:


> What did they want for the spaghetti sauce?


Good eye,lol!!! My wife is Italian, about 5' 1", with a temper to boot!!! She was in a hurry to make baked ziti and bought some store sauce.. Still, it turned out wonderful... I only got a small plate of left-over ziti as the main dish went to our son and d-i-l...darn...I had my score spread out on one of her counter-tops in the kitchen, she didn't like that,lol..


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

The transformer's cleaned up nice!! I put them in their own bin next to my spare VW and ZW's.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

They sure look nice now, near perfect. I see those 22090 transformers sell for $150 in that condition.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Know i see what you r talking about the pasta source. Good one. Enjoy from half Italian and polish. Al lol


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

alaft61ri said:


> Know i see what you r talking about the pasta source. Good one. Enjoy from half Italian and polish. Al lol


My wife is actually half Italian and half Polish also...


----------



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

Those transformers look very nice now. The white lettering is especially good.

I used a bit of CRC 2-26 on a rag to make mine shine. Shiny without picking up dust.

What did you use on your Bakelite transformer cases? 
Homer T.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyerFan said:


> Those transformers look very nice now. The white lettering is especially good.
> 
> I used a bit of CRC 2-26 on a rag to make mine shine. Shiny without picking up dust.
> 
> ...


Pledge furniture polish, it LOVES Bakelite!


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Good tip trying to figure what cleans them nice tested tranformer gauge seem to be off if it did it correct the power read correctly. But when i turn handle feels like play then piwer start to come up i will test the volts again . i know for sure one of the carbon rollers half to be replaced chippef all around and worn on an angel. Thanks for the tips al


----------



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

flyernut said:


> Pledge furniture polish, it LOVES Bakelite!


I never thought about Pledge, and I use it a lot on my motorcycle's paint. Cheaper too. Thanx for the tip.
Homer T.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Flyernut I too noticed the spaghetti sauce. I thought you had taken over the table for your new to you train buys for picture taking and your wife had sat it there as a hint. As in "if you want to eat this get the trains off the table!" My second thought was you got trains and spaghetti sauce too? Luck guy. 
Now the rest of the story comes out. 
I forgot to mention how nice those transformers look. I have used Pledge for many years. I once passed on a 22090 transformer for $100 at a train show. That one looked as nice as yours does now. The seller is a friend and he said it was near new and was selling it and a collection for a late friend's wife and it had seen little use since new. Once again I passed on good buy. I didn't really need it since I got several but looking back it would have made a great addition to the others I have. Some day maybe I'll learn. 

Kenny


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Been working on my new to me pick-ups.. The 301 is now running, another 1/3 throttle engine. I can't believe what a little cleaning/oiling/greasing does for these engines... My St&M Baldwin was next, I disassembled all the trucks and cleaned out the old grease, etc. The brushes and armature showed so little wear I didn't touch them.. A good spray down from the CRC and this baby is flying too!! I can't believe my good fortune on this Baldwin.. Next is the 315. To my surprise it has a air chime whistle in the tender, and all the guts look new, including the speaker. I pulled all the wheels from the chassis as there were numerous loose insulators.. The 301, 295, and the 300 will probably be for sale, haven't quite made my mind up yet.


----------

